

Ask HN: How to share from Pinterest to Instagram - aapje

Is there a way to share pins on Instagram? Our company has an active Pinterest account and wants to share those pins to our Instagram account. I can&#x27;t seem to find anything that does this. The ones I found would share Instagram posts to Pinterest but we want it the other way around.
======
wingerlang
Maybe some IFTTT setup could do this for you.

~~~
aapje
Thank you for the suggestion. I now managed to get our Pinterest feed to IFTTT
through RSS. But Instagram has no possible Actions in IFTTT. Only Triggers.
Now what? I'm determined to get this working!

~~~
wingerlang
9 months ago this was posted:

> Impossible at the moment as Instagram don't allow any 3rd party apps to post
> content.

Maybe go to the source before anything else, maybe they still dont allow it,
then you'd need to write your own script to do it I guess.

~~~
aapje
At this moment, tons of apps allow photos to be posted to Instagram. Think of
all the photo-editing and filter apps. They all have a share to Instagram
function.

